# yay real pics finally!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i got a photobucket finally. i know how to do this:
http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/ohiogoatgirl/
but i dont know how to get an actual pic to show up on here...
adding lots of pics as fast as i can


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

To get a pic to show up as a pic in your posts do this:

Fire up photobucket and find the pic you want. Below the pic LEFT click on the "direct link". This makes a copy of the link.

Then in your message on this forum, there is a little box at the top of the message that says IMG. Left click on that and will appear. Right click on your mouse and select "paste". The link from photobucket should appear between [IMG][IMG].

There is a size limit on the pic files on this forum. If your pic on photobucket is too big it may not load into your message. I use the Windows Photo Editor to "compress" my pics down to less than 100 KB for anything I may want to post. They also upload to photobucket faster.

Here's a pic I have on photobucket, linked from this post.

[img]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/gila_dog/JessieandMoose1w.jpg


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)




----------

